# TO CLEAN OR NOT TO CLEAN?



## sctreasures (Mar 13, 2008)

I have a Dr. J. Hostetter's Stomach Bitters that has oyster shells and barnacles that grew on the bottle. Value wise, is it better to remove the shells or leave as is?


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 13, 2008)

Generally speaking bottles are more valuable clean but certain examples with encrustations and iridescence can be unique and appealing.


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Mar 14, 2008)

take them off by soaking it in muratic acid and water 50/50 for a day or 2 and that will take care of them and increase the value of it.
 if it still needs cleaning i can help if your intrested in having it tumbled.
 rick


----------



## bombboy (Apr 20, 2008)

This may be too late, but always remember to add the acid to the water, NOT water to acid. Could splash and do some damage to you. Wear your safety glasses and be in a well ventilated area. Schools dismissed.
 Bombboy


----------



## idigjars (Apr 20, 2008)

Good tip Bomboy!  First thing I was taught working in a steel mill metlab.  I remember it like this Triple A, Always Add Acid.              Paul


----------



## KentOhio (Apr 21, 2008)

Since it's a common bottle, I think the shells are better left on. They make it more interesting.


----------



## sctreasures (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the feedback. I left the oyster shells on the bottle.  I just set up a display case this weekend with a nautical theme. Just wish there was a way to polish the glass so it would display better.


----------

